# Einfügen eines dynamischen Spektrogramms [Java-related]



## Bexx (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

da es hier anscheinend keinen einzigen Java-Entwickler gibt, 
der mir dort im Forum weiterhelfen konnte, hoffe ich mal, dass ich bei den 
erfahrenen Grafiker einen Anreiz finde 

Ich habe die Aufgabe ein dynamisches Spektrogramm in meine 
Software einzubinden und weiß leider überhaupt nicht wie ich das realisieren 
soll. Brauche dringend Hilfe, google hat leider nicht die passende Info oder
ich habe falsch gesucht :-/

Das Image soll eine Darstellung der Struktur der Audiodatei sein und in 2D.
Vorzugsweise sollte es in Java realisierbar sein oder einer Datei in einer Sprache, die als 
Modul leicht in Java einzubinden ist.

Bin für jeden Tipp, jede Anregung unendlich dankbar, da ich echt nicht mehr weiter weiß.

EDIT: Die Audiodatei ist als byte-Array in der DB abgespeichert und muss auch als solches ausgewertet 
werden. Ein weiteres Kriterium ist hinzugekommen, nämlich, dass Teile der Audio-Datei mutebar sein müssen u dass Bookmarks gesetzt werden müssen können.


----------

